# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Mode d'emploi & aide aux nouveaux >  Savoir si une rponse a t poste avant l'envoi de la notre

## Eric2a

Salut,

Il arrive parfois qu'une rponse soit poste par un membre entre le moment o nous cliquons sur "_ajouter une rponse_" et "_envoyer la rponse_".

Le problme est qu'on ne s'en rend compte qu'une fois notre rponse poste.

Il faudrait un module (comme sur _Webrankinfo_) qui previent dans ce cas.

C'est trs pratique !

Cela permet d'annuler notre saisie (si la rponse dj poste est cohrente) ou la modifier.

Merci

----------


## mlny84

Salut,

A confirmer (mais il me semble que c'est bien le cas car cela m'a dj servi), quand tu cliques sur "prvisualisation du message" lors de la rdaction du message, la liste des messages posts est mise  jour, donc tu le vois depuis le panneau d'dition du message (il faut juste scroller un peu).

Si vrifier cela devient systmatique ou presque, alors plus de soucis  :;): 

Sinon, il y a toujours moyen d'diter ton message pour y ajouter les modifications ncessaires, ou de le supprimer si il est devenu inutile.

----------


## Eric2a

> quand tu cliques sur "prvisualisation du message" lors de la rdaction du message, la liste des messages posts est mise  jour


Je n'ai jamais remarqu. Pas assez scroll peut-tre  ::): 




> Si vrifier cela devient systmatique ou presque, alors plus de soucis


Je ferais comme a...

Merci

----------

